# Nest Box Size?



## Neecie (Sep 14, 2007)

Is 16"L/10"W/8"H big enough nest box for a californian?

I had my first rabbit (my first and her first) kindle last night and she had them on the floor of the cage instead of in the nest box. It was down in the teens and they froze. 

I have another doe, that I'm not sure is bred or not, but has the same size nest box. Do I need to put something larger in there?


----------



## Skykomish (May 28, 2008)

Not sure on the height, but my NZW had a litter in a cat litter pan (enclosed) which is smaller than your nest box and did fine.


----------



## denaliguide (Aug 30, 2008)

my nest boxes are governed by the size of my cage doors.

For the Flemish and NZ's they are about 15" Long by about 9 " Wide, 8 or 9 " high at the back and about 4" high at the front or with a " V " Notch.

For the Rex's, its about 12" long by about 8" wide. The right size box helps them keep their kids warm.

I dont worry much about rabbits keeping warm as long as I can keep them dry and draft free.

DG



Neecie said:


> Is 16"L/10"W/8"H big enough nest box for a californian?
> 
> I had my first rabbit (my first and her first) kindle last night and she had them on the floor of the cage instead of in the nest box. It was down in the teens and they froze.
> 
> I have another doe, that I'm not sure is bred or not, but has the same size nest box. Do I need to put something larger in there?


----------



## Neecie (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. My nest box size is fine.  My second doe kindled the next morning and has 5 beautiful little buns--all live and in the box. YAY!!

This is my first real experience with rabbits. Had some when I was a kid, but other than feeding and watering, they were my mom's project. Bought 2 bucks and 2 does in August (4 months old) and bred them in Oct.--three times at one week intervals. I honestly only thought the one doe was bred, as she fought off the buck on the third breeding. 

I was so frustrated to find those 6 new buns frozen that morning that I was about in tears and ready to send all 4 to freezer camp. I was SO surprised that the second one kindled the next morning!! Spirits are back up and all is well in Rabbitville....for now.


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

My nest box was about that size and it was not large enough for my french lop. Granted she is a small dog I mean big rabbit, but I had to take the partial top off so she could get in there and still it was a squeeze. My new built in nest boxes are 18 long by 10 wide.





denaliguide said:


> my nest boxes are governed by the size of my cage doors.
> 
> For the Flemish and NZ's they are about 15" Long by about 9 " Wide, 8 or 9 " high at the back and about 4" high at the front or with a " V " Notch.
> 
> ...


----------

